# Been Lurking for awhile



## chucho (Sep 30, 2014)

Howzit everybody! My name is Chucho and I also am from Kauai Hawaii, but now live in Woodburn Oregon.

I got a Smoke Hollow smoker and a GOSM and starting to smoke some meat.

Looking forward to using some of your techniques.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome Chucho from Central Oregon! Don't be afraid to ask questions, and post photos of your cooks! 

I have a GOSM that doesn't get used much anymore. Switched back to charcoal and wood primarily.


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome aboard! I'm pretty new here myself, everybody here has been a great help to me and I have learned alot from everyone's successes as well as their mistakes. Any smoking question you may have deffinately utilise that search engine up above. There s a wealth of knowledge here.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2014)

:welcome1:

You have found a great and very helpful bunch here who LOVE  to help others.


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2014)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a rainy looking East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on                  just about  everything*

*              Gary*


----------



## themule69 (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome from Canada, Chucho.







I learned most of what I know about smoking from the kind members on this forum. You will find lots of information and help here.

I look forward to your posts!

Disco


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 1, 2014)

, Chucho... sit back and enjoy our little part of the "NET" .


----------



## chucho (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys,

Here are some of the food I made!

Char-siu Chicken













IMG_0471.JPG



__ chucho
__ Oct 3, 2014






Hawaiian style smoke meat













IMG_0722.JPG



__ chucho
__ Oct 3, 2014


















IMG_0723.JPG



__ chucho
__ Oct 3, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

Greetings from the big island! 

Your Hawaiian style smoke meat looks like beef? Pipikaula??? 

Here's my Hawaiian style smoked meat:













190.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 26, 2014






Char sui:













193.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 26, 2014






Mac nut chicken:













243.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Aug 3, 2014






Keep that local style Qview coming!!! Love it...

:points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2014)

Chucho said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys,
> Here are some of the food I made!
> Char-siu Chicken
> 
> ...




Great looking Char Sui! Ya better share that recipe!!!


----------



## chucho (Oct 3, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Greetings from the big island!
> 
> Your Hawaiian style smoke meat looks like beef? Pipikaula???
> 
> Keep that local style Qview coming!!! Love it...


Nah as Pork, the strips should be longer but only second time making it on da mainland. lol.

made 3 different kine, Char-siu, Teriyaki and hawaiian salt meat...

Your smokes look ono-lisous!


----------



## chucho (Oct 3, 2014)

Dirt,

I use the NOH Char siu packets, mix 1 with water let it sit in fridge for 2 days then i take it out of sauce and put 1 packet on dry

then smoke at about 275 degrees for about 2 1/2 hr.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

Chucho said:


> Dirt,
> I use the NOH Char siu packets, mix 1 with water let it sit in fridge for 2 days then i take it out of sauce and put 1 packet on dry
> then smoke at about 275 degrees for about 2 1/2 hr.



That's how I did the pork except I put two packets on dry and let marinate for two days. 

Just say yes to noh...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Chucho

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 6, 2014)

Chucho said:


> Nah as Pork, the strips should be longer but only second time making it on da mainland. lol.
> made 3 different kine, Char-siu, Teriyaki and hawaiian salt meat...
> Your smokes look ono-lisous!



Hawaiian salt meat? Pulehu style?


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 6, 2014)

Chucho said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys,
> 
> Here are some of the food I made!
> 
> ...


It was all TERRIBLE!! He brought some into work and I told him he had better just give it all to me to "dispose" of... just trying to help a co-worker out.... lol.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 8, 2014)

you gotta love life!!! looks and sounds great!!

tom


----------



## chucho (Oct 10, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Hawaiian salt meat? Pulehu style?


Yeah, just Hawaiian salt with chili pepper flakes let sit over night then hang and smoke.

Winnahs!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 11, 2014)

Chucho said:


> Dirt,
> I use the NOH Char siu packets, mix 1 with water let it sit in fridge for 2 days then i take it out of sauce and put 1 packet on dry
> then smoke at about 275 degrees for about 2 1/2 hr.















002.PNG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 11, 2014







Messing with my new phone.

BTW, smoked char siu duck is da bomb!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2014)

No Noh in my town!!!! Will have to look for it the next time I head to the valley!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No Noh in my town!!!! Will have to look for it the next time I head to the valley!



If you can't find any I'll hook you up! Kiawe, guava, ohia, or waiwi woods? All I ask is you pay the shipping...

This goes for you too Chucho... Although I think you got connections to some ohana on Kauai! My brother lives on Kauai as well.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 15, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No Noh in my town!!!! Will have to look for it the next time I head to the valley!


DS,

just an update I read thru this and immediately went to work hunting down.....it is what we do in the NW.. and Thanks to Welshrarebit for the picture! I found it all here at nohbetter.com  . Fair pricing and a smorgasbord of products

Happy Smoking and I should be in your area in the next week or two,

Tom


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 24, 2014)

Yo Chucho, 

If you're still here..

We have a little game we play at work called name the next line...

Since you're the only local dude here that I know of....

I'm gonna start the song off and when I stop give me the next line or verse...


I wrote this song about one hour before I had massive brain damage and I'd like to do it for you now...


This is the story about that day I died.

Body surfing point panic and got caught in the tide.

Swept 500 miles out to sea

It took the Coast Guard four days to find me.


Oh, I sorry but... I sad...


I was deaf ear, I neva like listen.

Now I stay Queen's in critical condition.

My friend Bernard came in and said...

Mister Ma Kin, I thought you was died!

I said Bernard, do a favor for me.

Give my aloha to the people you see...

But, especaitally...


Here's where you start... I thnk I given you enough of a start!


----------

